# [SOLVED] iTunes will not open



## Jolly Sailor (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the most up to date version of iTunes running on my Vista machine but am unable to open it. I have uninstalled it several times and reloaded but still no good. Even created a new administrator account and loaded itunes but no good. Scratching my head now can anyone help


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: iTunes will not open*

Welcome to TSF!



> Basically when I try to open iTunes, the loading cursor spins for a few seconds, then disappears, but iTunes doesn't show up.


Sound familiar?

I have come across several people lately who have had iTunes fail to start up.

Ok, from what I have seen in other posts the problem seems to be related to the Bonjour service which is the program *mDNSResponder.exe*

After you have tried to start iTunes, Right-click on the *Taskbar* -> select *Start Task Manager* -> *Processes* Tab -> select *Show Processes from all users* -> select *mDNSResponder.exe* in the list and then click *End Process*

iTunes should start, if it doesn't end the *iTunes.exe* process in the same way and try launching iTunes again.

If you do get iTunes to start then we can permanently solve the issue by disabling the Bonjour Service.

*START* -> type *services.msc* -> select *Bonjour Service* -> right-click, select *Properties* -> in the dropdown box for *Startup Type* select *Disabled*

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Jolly Sailor (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: iTunes will not open*



reventon said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly Sailor (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: iTunes will not open*

Reventon you are the PC God - hope you lots of children

JS


----------

